# Vintage 1/6 scale hydroplane miss pay-n-pak 23cc gas powered custom on one of a kind



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Hey Everybody, I know this isnt the place to sell boats or to put auction links to ebay, but a good friend of mine is letting go of one of the prize items in his hydro collection. He's a former hobby shop owner, president of N.O.R.A. one of the biggest hobby clubs in the Northwest & a top notch racer and friend. Boats arent my specialty but i have grown up watching hydros and in my 23 years in RC car racing i've never seen a hydro like this. Its listed on ebay right now has a 23cc engine in it and is in great shape and is very cool. If anyone is interested in taking a look at it or checking out some of the pics, i've posted a few below and if anyone wants to look it up on Ebay simply search Item# 141053324797 in the search box. Below I'll post some fo the pics and some of his description of the boat. Bid with confidence, he does top notch work. *

*Thanks,*


*Lester O'Dell:thumbsup:*
*22 Time Oval Series Champ*
*11000 16th Ave S.E. Apt#1205*
*Everett, Wa 98208*
*(425)345-4395*
*[email protected]*
*Les Edward O'Dell on Facebook*
*@Lester7324 on Twitter*
*sponsored by...*
*RC4Less*
*Team Trinity*
*Tanager Pacific*
*Power Push Batteries*
*Trex Chassis*
*Hellagraffix*
*Track Announcer for Skagit River Raceway's Dirt Oval in Burlington, Wa & N.O.R.A.'s Carpet Oval at the Skagit*
*County Fairgrounds in Mt Vernon, Wa for past 8 years.*
*Website Designer of SkagitRiverRaceway.com & **www.NORARCOVAL.com** since 2006.*
*N.O.R.A. Club Promotor*


*Boat Description:* 
*THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND PIECE OF HYDROPLANE HISTORY. 1/6 SCALE MISS PAY-N-PAK GAS POWERED UNLIMITED HYDROPLANE. IT WILL COME TO YOU READY TO JUST ADD FUEL. IT IS A WOOD BUILT KIT AND IS POWERED BY A 23CC ZENOAH ENGINE. THE POWER PLANT HAS TWO TANKS OF FULL THROUGH IT. IT HAS A ON BOARD WATER PUMP AND CLUTCH SO IT CAN SIT AND IDLE IN THE WATER. WHEN PEOPLE COME OUT OF THE WOOD WORK TO WATCH IT. THEY TELL ME ALL THEIR STORIES OF WATCHING THE REAL BOAT ON LAKE WASHINGTON. IT HAS A JR RADIO AND NIMAH RX PACK. THERE ARE SOME SMALL BLEMS FROM HANG AROUND IN THE SHOP. IT HAS NEVER BEEN FLIPPED AND NEVER WRECKED. THERE ARE TWO FRACTURES ON THE DECK. THEY HAVE BEEN REPAIRED AND IT HAS RUN WITH THEM AND NO MORE PROBLEM. I WILL SHIP THIS ITEM FOR FREE IF THE BUY IT NOW IS USED. YOU CAN LOOK AT IT BY EMAILING ME AND MAKING AN APPOINTMENT. WINNING BIDDER CAN ALSO PICK IT UP TO SAVE ON SHIPPING. SHIPPING WILL BE 175.00 FOR GROUND SHIPPING.*






*Picks here..... **https://www.skagitriverraceway.com/images/88e91b59aeed159767fefced7d3c4170.jpg*


----------



## Danny Weimer (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't c them?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

404 File not found


----------

